# Classic car wanted for display



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all
We will be exhibiting G3 Formula products at the forthcoming Classic Motor Show at the NEC in Birmingham on 11-13 November. http://www.necclassicmotorshow.com/

We're looking for a classic car in good condition (mint preferably ) that we can display with pride on our stand, to highlight the benefits of G3 Formula to older paintwork as well as modern.

If you or someone you know has a car that would fit the bill and is willing to help us out please upload a picture on this thread. PMs welcome also.

Of course, in return there would be a free ticket to the show which includes Top Gear Live and more G3 Formula goodies than you can shake a stick at!

Not only that, with owner's permission we would ensure the car is professionally detailed throughout the duration of the show, as well as some good photographs. :thumb:

Yours hopefully
The G3 Formula team


----------

